# apple juice



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Does apple juice help constipation or make it worse, same as eating apples - do they help or bung you up even further?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Raw, dried, or juice of apples (as well as pears, plums/prunes, peaches, apricots and cherries) should help to loosen things up.All these fruits have sorbitol in them and that does two things in the GI tract.1) osmotic laxative so pulls water into the stool and 2) can be used to make gas by bacteria in the colon.In the BRAT diet (when you have diarrhea from an illness and first start to eat solid food) uses appleSAUCE, because cooking the apple gets rid of the sorbitol and you don't need anything increasing diarrhea at that point.A lot of babies get diarrhea from too much apple juice.It shouldn't make your constipation worse. It may not be enough to make it better, and some people can't tolerate the increase in gas.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp#T042601 is where I get this kind of info from.


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

I dont have much to add from what Kathleen M said but if you find that eating apples or drinking apple juice(or any other fruit) makes things worse, you should try boiling them in water for 10 to 15 minutes. I started doing that about a month ago and it actually helps (and tastes pretty good if you add a bit of sugar and cinnamon







) , giving you all of its nutriments. Although if you find that you can tolerate apples than just stick with that of course!!!Melissa


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that - the cinnamon added sounds lovely!


----------



## robbiemac57 (Jan 7, 2009)

apples are really bad for the C if you have fructose or sorbitol intolerance or malabsoprtion issues. the juice is even worse because it is so much more concentrated.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I think it makes me worse - don't think I've seen it help me go!


----------

